# Looking for writer(s?)



## ZenCoyote (Nov 11, 2004)

Ok, I'll try to keep this as simple as possible. I'm looking for someone who wants to write a story worthy of being submitted for possible publication. I'm open to all ideas, and have a few of my own. Post here if you have any questions, or e-mail me at Omega_Zen@hotmail.com if you would perfer...ok, I've just been informed that perfer is not a word, but "prefer" is. And I don't think I'm suppose to end a sentance with "is". Did it again. Seriously though, I need someone with writing skills AT LEAST as good as mine and someone who can devote about 3 or 4 hours a week (That's not that much) to working on this project. Let me know.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Nov 12, 2004)

Though unable to do the writing for you, I can offer services as an professional editor, for a small fee.


----------

